
The pervasive use of second screens endangers corporate IT networks - Errorcod3
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2019/07/10/second-screens-threat/
======
paulrpotts
Oh, FFS. It's not the damned screens. Software engineers need screen real
estate. This will be used by managers to refuse to provide them with enough
pixels to avoid constantly juggling their windows. This really should be
titled "IT departments too inept to configure firewalls to block streaming
media services, and won't sanction problem employees under existing policies."

------
baud147258
> many people today use their additional monitor to stream music and watch
> sporting events

It reminds me of my internship in a French investment company, where the
network slowed to a crawl during Roland-Garros. When crossing the trading
floor to grab a coffee, we could see that many of the traders' screen showed
the games. Except in their case, it was one screen out of 4-6.

